# Best Pocket PC browser?



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

I am currently using Internet Explorer on Windows Mobile 5. It does not but freeze, crash, you name it. Anyone have any other suggestions as far as browsers go? Something free hopefully?


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Any opinions on Netfront vs IE?


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

Netfront is ok opera is alot better than both ofb them .Its not free but you can access pretty much every page on the net pretty fast.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone ever use minimo?


----------

